# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Νέος κόμβος στον Γέρακα (12546)

## herbalizer

Γειά χαρά

Δημιουργήθηκε νέος κόμβος στον Γέρακα με node-id: 12546. Βγήκε bb link με hq. Το σκαναρισμά έδειξε τα παρακάτω (βλέπε φωτογραφία). Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα interfaces. Όποιος θέλει bb link, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## Vigor

Τα συχαρίκια μου!  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Τα συχαρίκια μου!


Αγόρι μου...

----------


## herbalizer

Από σήμερα (αϊντε το πολύ αύριο) βάζω access point στον κόμβο 12546 (herbalizer #2). Όσων αφορά τον εξοπλισμό βάζω αυτήν την κεραία:

http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403556


Κατά τα άλλα πήρα και αυτήν την κεραία:

http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403516

για το 2 link.

Μάλλον απέκτησα και τον πρώτο μου πελάτη. Νιώθω ήδη την ευθύνη να με βαραίνει.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Το μετέφερα στο thread του κόμβου σου. Καλύτερα να τα κρατάς όλα μαζεμένα εδώ, ώστε να έχεις και ένα ωραίο ιστορικό για το κόμβο σου.

Άντε και εις ανώτερα.

----------


## herbalizer

> Το μετέφερα στο thread του κόμβου σου. Καλύτερα να τα κρατάς όλα μαζεμένα εδώ, ώστε να έχεις και ένα ωραίο ιστορικό για το κόμβο σου.
> 
> Άντε και εις ανώτερα.



+++ σωστός

Responce time < 12 min  ::

----------


## giannis1

welcome 
και απο μένα

πέρνα μια βόλτα και απο δω

http://www.eastattica.awmn

----------


## herbalizer

Μόλις βγήκε το καινούργιο μου λινκ με sodapop. Θέλει βέβαια λίγο fine tunning, κυρίως απο την πλευρά μου...
Μετά από πολύ κόπο διπλάρωσα τα λινκ μου. Υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο inf ακόμα. Όποιος ψάχνεται, ας στείλει πμ.

Ευχαριστώ δημόσια τον Sodapop, Neuro, Vigor και Acoul για την βοήθειά τους!

Έπεται συνέχεια!

----------


## acoul

κάθε νέο και καλό λινκ είναι κέρδος για όλους.

----------


## Neuro

Ωραίος, τώρα αν σε μάθω να γράφεις σε ένα σημείο για το κόμβο σου και βάλουμε και μία quagga, το έργο μου θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί.  :: 

Έγινε συγχώνευση των θεμάτων.

----------


## herbalizer

Υπάρχει πλέον a/p στον κόμβο μου (12546). Λειτουργεί εδώ και 10 λεπτά, με ssid το herbalizer-awmn. Παρακαλούνται οι γείτονες να το σκανάρουν και αν ποστάρουν αποτελέσματα.

----------


## herbalizer

Το ταρατσοπισι μου είναι κάτω, για την ώρα. Τα έχει παίξει η cf μου. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ χρόνο μπάς και μπορέσω να το φτιάξω μέχρι το Σ/Κ.
Ζητάω συγνώμη απο τους συνκομβούχους μου (Hq και Sodapop). Παιδιά θα σας ενοχλήσω, μιας και πρέπει να ξανασετάρω τις ip.

Τα καλά νέα είναι οτι συζητάω με spidercore, για να βγάλω 3 λινκ. Οπότε και πιστεύω οτι ο Γέρακας θα δέσει κατα πολύ.

Και πάλι συγνώμη!

----------


## herbalizer

ο εξοπλισμός έχει αλλάξει κατα πολύ. Πλέον τρέχω openwrt σε routerboard 433ah. Ψάχνω για δευτερο λινκ!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Υπάρχει πλέον a/p στον κόμβο μου (12546). Λειτουργεί εδώ και 10 λεπτά, με ssid το herbalizer-awmn. Παρακαλούνται οι γείτονες να το σκανάρουν και αν ποστάρουν αποτελέσματα.


Δεν το αλλάζεις καλύτερα σε Awmn-herbalizer για περισσότερη ομοιομορφία?

----------


## herbalizer

Διατίθονται 2 interface με καλή οπτική προς Πεντελη, Μελλίσια, Βριλήσια.

----------


## herbalizer

update post για τον κομβο μου

Πλέον έχω 2 backbone λινκ, ενα με nios στα -61db και ένα με sodapop στα -60 db. Υπάρχει ενεργό ap με dhcp με ssid awmn-12546-ap. Καλύπτεται όλο το παρκο μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου μαζι με το skate park του γερακα, καθως και τα σχολεια παραδίπλα.

Υπάρχει if ελευθερο!

----------

